# New Addition to our Family!



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi All! 

Haven't posted in a long time bc I've been so busy! This post is going to make up for all of that non-posting LOL! 

Well...basically I switched jobs within my department this year. My previous job was incredibly stressful. I hadn't eaten lunch for MONTHS because I just didn't have time. There were times I couldn't even go to the bathroom bc it was so busy. When I was in the bathroom, the crazy lady (my manager's manager) would track me down in there and give me more work...IN THE BATHROOM! Anyway, I was overworked (doing several people's jobs) and very, very miserable. I asked my direct manager to redistribute the workload better to the rest of our group and she just chose not to. It's really frustrating when you don't have time to eat lunch and you look over and see your co-worker surfing the web because they're done with their work by 11:30 AM and your manager just doesn't care. I applied on a whim to another job in my dept and got it. I gave my former manager a month's notice. She was not happy and tried to offer me all of this stuff to stay. It was really insulting. Anyway, when I was adamant that I was taking the job in another group, she quit about a week or two after I gave my notice (surprise! I was doing her job AND mine among others!). It was just really, really bad.

Anyway! Life is *MUCH* better now. I can eat lunch; I can go to the bathroom whenever I want without being ambushed in there. Better enough to start bugging DH about another dog anyway . Lola is 4 now, and I've been trying to talk DH into getting another dog since she turned 2. He has been very adamant about not getting another dog until we buy a house. Well...he's getting his PhD in northern CT and I'm working in Manhattan and living in NJ during the week (bc the commute from CT to NYC would be about 3 hours each way w/o traffic) and living in CT on the weekends. It's complicated but it works and it's temporary. Basically, we're not buying a house anytime soon. He has about a year or so left on his PhD, hopefully, and after that he has to postdoc for another 1-2 years.

Well my facebook has been flooded with babies lately. Almost all of my married friends my age are having babies; one of them is posting about buying a minivan! It made me feel REALLY old even though I guess we're not THAT old (26). I don't want to have kids right now (also not a good idea since we don't actually live together). I was complaining to DH that I just want the option of these things even if I don't want them right now. I want the option of having kids or the option of buying a house right now or the option of another dog. It was bumming me out. Well I guess DH felt pretty guilty about it since his PhD is taking a little longer than he anticipated. He hesitantly agreed to another dog during this discussion. :w00t: I took it and *RAN* with it LOL :chili:

I have wanted a long haired chi ever since we've started going to Pat's Puppy parties! I assured him I would start looking and we'd maybe get one later this year or next year depending on the breeder. Did some research, talked to some friends about it and got a bunch of breeder recommendations from a few friends. 

I emailed one breeder that Alice (godiva goddess) recommended to me the Friday (6/21) after DH agreed to another dog. I introduced ourselves and mentioned some very basic but important things we wanted in a dog (good temperament to get along with Lola and our cat, a little smaller than Lola so Lola won't feel threatened). I just wanted to start the conversation before I got into crazy details. Well the breeder emailed me back Saturday morning at 6 am to tell me that she has two dogs available with a little description of each one and to ask if we wanted to know more about them. She attached pictures and we were immediately drawn to one. We set up a call on Sunday and it went great; we talked about everything! She told us the puppy was just short of 7 months and if we decided we wanted her, we could get her NEXT WEEK. We were still a little unsure because it was happening REALLY fast. We mulled it over a little bit. We spoke to some other breeders; none of them had what we were looking for at the time. 

DH was worried that this was happening too quickly and we talked about whether we should wait for those other breeders to have puppies, but we didn’t want to pass on this one when she sounded so perfect for us. Our friend Nikki, who has 4 chihuahuas, advised me to ask the breeder for a video since we couldn’t visit her in person (she lives in TN). The video helped us see her personality and it really helped us SEE the chi. I don’t know about you ladies but when I take pictures of Lola, well sometimes she looks like a different dog in each picture so it helped a LOT. Well the video sealed the deal. 

We signed contracts the last week of June. We got Minnie on July 5th. She is everything the breeder said she would be and more. She is just perfect. 
We introduced Lola to Minnie at a neutral site, in our case, the local high school. They sniffed each other, wagged their tails. It went so much better than I thought it would because Lola does not like most dogs. I think Lola thought Minnie was temporary, as in, we’re taking care of her for someone for a week lol. But they are getting along because Minnie is so calm and happy. Lola still has her moments where I know she misses being an only dog. Occasionally, if Minnie is on our bed, Lola will be on the floor in silent protest. They have been napping in bed in close proximity to each other, but I see Lola moving a little closer to her each day when they nap. We’ll get there 

Anyway, thanks for reading through my LONG rambling account of how we got Minnie…OR if you got bored and just scrolled down for pictures, here she is!

On the way back from the airport, caught her with her tongue out: 









In her carseat:









and here's one of Lola because I haven't posted pictures of her in a while:









By the way, I also wanted to say that even though I haven't been posting a lot, this whole thing is a culmination of my awesome time on SM. Lola is not from the best breeder, I believed she was a reputable breeder at the time and even spoke to another reputable show breeder who had gotten some dogs from Lola's breeder to confirm. Anyway, after I got her, I learned a lot more about what a reputable breeder really is from this forum, how much work goes into a breeding program and showing, how to take care of our pups from nutrition to training. I have met a lot of great people through this forum and it's only through SM that getting our second dog came to be (even though she's not a maltese :blush. So thanks to everyone that makes this place what it is :wub::wub:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Congrats! Minnie is ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Diana -I'm so thrilled for you, Kevin, Lola and little Minnie (or I think of her as Mini She looks adorable and it sounds like she's a great fit for your family. Boy, maybe I should get you over here to work your wonders on Jim. :w00t: Did "You are getting sleepy" play at all into Kevin's acceptance at getting another dog? :HistericalSmiley: 
So happy about your new job. What a (female dog) your old boss was? Following you into the bathroom? :blink::blink: Who does that? What's with people? I had to laugh when you said she quit after you changed jobs. Dang, she might just have to do some work herself without you there. :angry: Glad you're out of a really miserable job and into something better. 
It sounds like everything is falling into place perfectly. You know that I thought you were going to announce you were pregnant but was thinking that would be a tough one with you and Kevin still living in two different places. You're both very young and I think a Chi is a great addition...for now Tyler and I send our love. :smootch:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations!
Minnie is so cute!
Now you have two beautiful girls. I bet they will become best buddies.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Diana, Minnie couldn't be cuter.....what a face!!! She's a keeper!!

I think I used to work for that old boss of yours......sounds familiar!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Congrats to you on your new baby and new job!!! Cheers!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Diana -- first I'm so glad to see you back on SM. It's been way too long!!! And I'm so glad that you're doing well.

I saw little Minnie on FB and immediately fell in love. She reminded me so much of Alice's Mia that I keep calling Minnie, Mia, in my mind.

I love Chis as they're the breed that I grew up with. We had 3 from the time I was 6 until I was 22 when the last one passed. Such a wonderful breed. So glad that Minnie and Lola are doing so well together.

Can't wait for more pictures (here and on FB).

Hugs


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations...she is so cute. I love the tongue picture!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

She is precious Diana! Congratulations! I know she and Lola will be best friends in no time at all!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Diana,

Congrats, first of all, on the new job. My daughter is in a similar situation at work and I keep telling her to get out... I'm going to show her your post and let her see that there are better situations. Happy for you!!! 

And... congrats on Minnie! She is adorable! I hope that I get the chance to meet her someday soon. She's a lucky little girl to have joined such a great family and to have such an adorable older sister, too 

Hugs to all of you...
Debbie


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Congrats, Diana!!! Sounds like everything is fallign right into place. I am so happy for you, Kevin and Lola. Minnie sounds like the perfect fit and Lola is a good girl (afterall, she is one of the few pups that Aolani actually tolerates LOL) she will be looking for Minnie to share a nap with in no time. I hope to see mroe of Minnie - wanna share that video that got you to fall in love with her?


----------



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

Congrats, shes cute!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Congrats 

Gus figured out Grace was staying around week 2..... 

But I think it took him a good 6 months to finally settle in and stop having the "only-dog-syndrome" moments.... He's good now ... doesn't pout anymore 

Hope Lola enjoys her new little sister


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats on little Minnie, she is absolutely adorable!! Also glad to hear that your job situation is resolved.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Congratulations! She is 100% adorable!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Congratulations! Minnie is a doll!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, Diana, I love it! Let's see...you told Kevin you wanted either...

a house...

a baby...

or a dog.


:thumbsup::innocent: Perfect!! I'll have to remember that one....:innocent:

Been waiting for this post, and I definitely will have to have a puppy party next spring!!!!!:aktion033:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

M...........Minnie my-ni (honorary) Maltese:HistericalSmiley:

I............In my opinion: cute as can be:tender:

N...........Needless to say: sweet as sugar:wub:

N...........Need to make friends with Lola:aktion033:

I............In time they will be "sisters":chili::sHa_banana:

E...........Eternally loved by mommy:heart:





*


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

YAY! Diana, I love love love this post...everything about it. I am so happy things seem to be falling in to place and going so well for you. Your old job sounded awful...so glad you got out of there! 

Minnie is absolutely gorgeous! What a beautiful, perfect little addition to your family. You know, I wasn't a big chi person UNTIL I went to Pat's puppy party and met so many adorable, sweet chis there and just fell in love with the breed. I remember holding Alice's little one for the longest time! I hope I get to see you all again at the next puppy party (hear that, Pat? hehe) and to meet Minnie! 

I think Lola and Minnie will be the best of friends in no time at all. From what you described, their introduction went really well and they are doing MUCH better than Bailey and Emma were at this same point back when I first got Emma. Bailey had a really had time in the first couple of weeks - I think he just didn't know what to make of this bouncing, zooming, crazy puppy thing that suddenly invaded his life, home and stole HIS mom! hehe. He was growling at her quite a bit in the beginning...I kept them separated through gates and pens for several weeks and then started letting them play together a little bit at a time when I saw that Bailey was more comfortable. Now they can't stop playing and they snuggle together and really do love each either!

Congrats again!!! Hope to see you post more pics of your two adorable girls soon!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Yay! I'm so happy to read this post  and I was ecstatic for you when I saw Minnie's pic on fb! Perfect name, btw :wub: I think you will just love having two fluffs. It's not easy in the beginning and there were times that I was unsure if I had made the right decision in getti g Owen. It took at least a few weeks before Obi and Owen realized that they really liked each other and now they LOVE to play 24/7. I'd focus on your bonding time with Minnie and then the dog-dog bond will develop. Give Lola lots of love. She looks so adorable and her topknot hair is growing back so fast! 

I hope your new job continues to be a great place to work and kudos to your husband on persevering through his PhD!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a little cutie :wub: :wub: Are long haired chi's decently hypoallergic? I fear not, so it wouldn't be possible for me although I think they are really cute.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

*Zooey is getting professionally groomed for the first time*

Oops...


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

babycake7 said:


> Congrats! Minnie is ADORABLE!!!!


Thank you!!



Snowbody said:


> Diana -I'm so thrilled for you, Kevin, Lola and little Minnie (or I think of her as Mini She looks adorable and it sounds like she's a great fit for your family. Boy, maybe I should get you over here to work your wonders on Jim. :w00t: Did "You are getting sleepy" play at all into Kevin's acceptance at getting another dog? :HistericalSmiley:
> So happy about your new job. What a (female dog) your old boss was? Following you into the bathroom? :blink::blink: Who does that? What's with people? I had to laugh when you said she quit after you changed jobs. Dang, she might just have to do some work herself without you there. :angry: Glad you're out of a really miserable job and into something better.
> It sounds like everything is falling into place perfectly. You know that I thought you were going to announce you were pregnant but was thinking that would be a tough one with you and Kevin still living in two different places. You're both very young and I think a Chi is a great addition...for now Tyler and I send our love. :smootch:


She was a nightmare and wasn't even my direct supervisor. PHEW so glad to be done with that chapter in my life. Thanks Sue, hope we'll bump into you soon! 



Kathleen said:


> Congratulations!
> Minnie is so cute!
> Now you have two beautiful girls. I bet they will become best buddies.


Thank you!



Malt Shoppe said:


> Diana, Minnie couldn't be cuter.....what a face!!! She's a keeper!!
> 
> I think I used to work for that old boss of yours......sounds familiar!


Thank you! Oh no! You too? You are welcome to join my recovery group LOL



maltese manica said:


> Congrats to you on your new baby and new job!!! Cheers!!


Thank you!



Lacie's Mom said:


> Diana -- first I'm so glad to see you back on SM. It's been way too long!!! And I'm so glad that you're doing well.
> 
> I saw little Minnie on FB and immediately fell in love. She reminded me so much of Alice's Mia that I keep calling Minnie, Mia, in my mind.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lynn!



donnad said:


> Congratulations...she is so cute. I love the tongue picture!


Thank you!



MoonDog said:


> She is precious Diana! Congratulations! I know she and Lola will be best friends in no time at all!


Thank you and I hope so!! 



harrysmom said:


> Diana,
> 
> Congrats, first of all, on the new job. My daughter is in a similar situation at work and I keep telling her to get out... I'm going to show her your post and let her see that there are better situations. Happy for you!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Debbie. I hope your daughter finds something better soon. I honestly didn't realize how much it affected me until I left. My friends all said I was a much better person to be around once I switched. The first week at my new job, I was so delighted I had an hour of lunch and then I felt ridiculous because that's supposed to be a normal thing lol. Best of luck to your daughter!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Johita said:


> Congrats, Diana!!! Sounds like everything is fallign right into place. I am so happy for you, Kevin and Lola. Minnie sounds like the perfect fit and Lola is a good girl (afterall, she is one of the few pups that Aolani actually tolerates LOL) she will be looking for Minnie to share a nap with in no time. I hope to see mroe of Minnie - wanna share that video that got you to fall in love with her?


Thanks Edith, hope you'll get to meet her soon 



Kmarie said:


> Congrats, shes cute!


Thank you!



Grace'sMom said:


> Congrats
> 
> Gus figured out Grace was staying around week 2.....
> 
> ...


Thanks Tori, that makes me feel so much better. Lola has her pouty moments still, but knowing how your pups settled in lets me know there's a light at the end of the tunnel lol



chichi said:


> Congrats on little Minnie, she is absolutely adorable!! Also glad to hear that your job situation is resolved.


Thank you!



zooeysmom said:


> Congratulations! She is 100% adorable!


Thank you!



Madison's Mom said:


> Congratulations! Minnie is a doll!


Thanks, Glenda 



The A Team said:


> Oh, Diana, I love it! Let's see...you told Kevin you wanted either...
> 
> a house...
> 
> ...


LOL start BIG with a smaller goal in mind. Can't wait for your next party :chili:



Piccolina said:


> M...........Minnie my-ni (honorary) Maltese:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I............In my opinion: cute as can be:tender:
> 
> ...


thanks Sammy 



Bailey&Me said:


> YAY! Diana, I love love love this post...everything about it. I am so happy things seem to be falling in to place and going so well for you. Your old job sounded awful...so glad you got out of there!
> 
> Minnie is absolutely gorgeous! What a beautiful, perfect little addition to your family. You know, I wasn't a big chi person UNTIL I went to Pat's puppy party and met so many adorable, sweet chis there and just fell in love with the breed. I remember holding Alice's little one for the longest time! I hope I get to see you all again at the next puppy party (hear that, Pat? hehe) and to meet Minnie!
> 
> ...


Thanks Nida! Yes! I'm going to be honest and say I didn't think I would ever get a chi, but I definitely fell in love with them at Pat's parties. I HOPE Lola and Minnie get along half as well as Bailey and Emma. Lola still growls at Minnie randomly so we're working on it. 



hoaloha said:


> Yay! I'm so happy to read this post  and I was ecstatic for you when I saw Minnie's pic on fb! Perfect name, btw :wub: I think you will just love having two fluffs. It's not easy in the beginning and there were times that I was unsure if I had made the right decision in getti g Owen. It took at least a few weeks before Obi and Owen realized that they really liked each other and now they LOVE to play 24/7. I'd focus on your bonding time with Minnie and then the dog-dog bond will develop. Give Lola lots of love. She looks so adorable and her topknot hair is growing back so fast!
> 
> I hope your new job continues to be a great place to work and kudos to your husband on persevering through his PhD!!!


With all the tricks your boys do AND they're awesome haircuts, you're a dog guru extraordinaire so I definitely appreciate the advice


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

silverhaven said:


> What a little cutie :wub: :wub: Are long haired chi's decently hypoallergic? I fear not, so it wouldn't be possible for me although I think they are really cute.


Thanks, Maureen. I don't think they are hypoallergenic...but I have really bad allergies to animals. When we got our cat, my eyes were swollen for two weeks straight. Allergy medicine was my best friend but after the two weeks I was fine. 

When we got Minnie, my allergies flared up for two days but now I'm fine again. I mean, obviously it depends on the person, but for me, since my allergies were not super severe (like being unable to breathe), I powered through and we're all good now.


----------

